# Sticky  FDA approves first device to reduce IBS pain in 11-18 year olds



## Robert_Larsson

The FDA has recently approved the first device to relive IBS-pain for 11-18 year olds. The device is called IB-STIM, designed to stimulate areas of the brain with gentle electrical impulses and thus regulate certain aspects of pain sensation. If you're a young IBS-sufferer or have kids in the age range 11-18 you can get this in the USA.

FDA Press release click here

IB-STIM and how it works click here

I would recommend to read up on how it works, which contraindications are present and consult a competent professional if this is something you would like to try. Hope this is of interest to someone out there, take care!


----------



## Bodivine

How fascinating this is.


----------



## mlarosa84

I know Fisher Wallace has something like that for Depression. I’m not surprised because IBS and Depression often go hand in hand.


----------

